# New Moots website is up



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

With some video.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

cool! I like the new look. It seems refined and elegant, much like their wonderful bicycles.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I tried signing up for the forum, but it won't let me yet, oh well. I am going to get one of the Moots rider club jerseys. They look better than any of the more recent jerseys they've been selling.


----------



## nodaknat (Feb 19, 2007)

*American made tubing?*

In the About Moots video, they talk about American-made tubing? Isn't Reynolds British? Has Moots changed suppliers?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Is the Cinco now the "Compact"?

Edit: Looking at the description...still references the Cinco so seems it's just a name change.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Great. I'd been checking on and off for the last few weeks.


----------



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

I thought they were no longer going to make the SLs due to the cost of getting the reynolds 6/4 tubing?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

jgandionco said:


> I thought they were no longer going to make the SLs due to the cost of getting the reynolds 6/4 tubing?


Where do you see the SL on the web site?

Edit: Nevermind...looks like they just haven't changed any of the product descriptions/literature.


----------

